# What species of shrimp do you keep?



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I have been biten by the shrimp bug, and been stucking up on the different kinds lately. I know the Amano shrimp is rumored to be the best algea eater in the family, but since they need sea water to breed, I always end yp spending big $$$ on them to stock up the way to many tanks around the house. But shrimps like Red Cherry, bumblebee and other breed in you tank, and should be able to keep the numbers atleast statues quo if not multiplying. Also, they tend to look a lot more interesting than the Amano. What species do you keep, and have you ever breed any of them?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Just Amanos and Cherrys at the moment, although I'm losing my Amanos to attrition and haven't been motivated to restock.

The Cherrys are self sustaining now but haven't reached a population level where I have any excess.

I have an LFS than can order Rainbow shrimp so I may try some of those next time his supplier has them in stock.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Amano's and Cherries here

Breeding cherries, have them set up in their own breeding tank. Looking to acquire Crystal Reds and start breeding them too.


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

How do you decorate you breeding tank? I have a 15G set up with large pieces of driftwood, then a bunch of windeløv, anubias and the like so that it' easy to clean. They are breeding now, but it's only been a few months so I'm not ready to but them in my plantet tank. I lost my first dozen to hungry fishes :roll:


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> How do you decorate you breeding tank?


Soft lighting, quiet bubbler in the corner, nice layer of eco-complete for the floor and a soft fluffy bed of Java Moss.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have Amano's, Tiger, Rudolph, Red spotted shrimp & Cherrys (lots of babies). I have a 12G shrimp only tank and also have some shrimp in my 20G long tank; both tanks have various plants, wood & rocks.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Amano's...thats it for now.


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

trenac said:


> I have Amano's, Tiger, Rudolph, Red spotted shrimp & Cherrys (lots of babies). I have a 12G shrimp only tank and also have some shrimp in my 20G long tank; both tanks have various plants, wood & rocks.


Whoa ... lucky you!

Japonica, cherry and vampire shrimps.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Amano's & Crystal reds in house, and some Cherry's on the way for me.

I just let them do their thing in their respective tanks and _may_ have offspring in the tanks - or not.... All I know is that I've seen some smaller than normal ones running around from time to time. 8)


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Amanos, Tigers, Rocket, Rudolph RedNose, Green, Rainbow, Cherry/CrystalRed(werry small so they don't have full color yet...but i think its Cherry :wink: )


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I keep the Amanos, bumble bees, and cherries. The bumble bee shrimps are my favorite. Their black & white bandings are hypnotic. But if I have to choose only one species to keep, then I would opt for the Amanos because they are excellent janitors.

By the way, what do baby red crystal shrimps look like? The LFS just got a shipment of "red crystal shrimps" and like Norbert S., they look exactly like cherry shrimps to me.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Baby Crystal Reds look exactly like the adults from day one. You do not have to wait for the color to show like cherries. 
There is a freshwater shrimp endemic to Hawaii that is said to eat algae. I have looked for it but have been unsuccessful in locating it. All I can find are freshwater prawns and Caridinia denticulata sinensis. (taiwan blue shrimp) Damn alien species!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

For those of you that do have crystal reds you can "grade" them with this site http://www.arofanatics.com/members/kuni/crystalredinkunistank/. While grade "S" is the highest then A,B and C. In Japan I know that the grade "S" ones are more expensive because of the thicker white stripe and they get less expensive as the grade goes down. If your in the states and you are lucky enough to get them who cares about the grade of them :lol:


----------



## giddygid (Oct 24, 2004)

hi

i've got malayan shrimp in my tank, otherwise known as grass shrimp. it's a type of shrimp with a white stripe down its back, and changes its colour sometimes. it doesn't have the filter feeding habits of the wood shrimp, and basically is just like the yamato, but of a different colour. i use it to control BB algae.

however, i can't seem to find any information on this shrimp. perhaps the shopkeeper gave me the wrong name? can someone pls. enlighten me?


----------

